# DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer



## angler1996 (9. März 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,

Vielleicht lest Ihr das ja noch.
hallo Ihr, die Ihr am Sonnabend über unser naja Schicksal als Angler zumindest ein ganzes Stück weit entscheidet.
Ich hoffe Ihr seit Euch dessen bewusst.
Und vorallem hoffe ich, dass Ihr Euch bewusst seid , dass unter den gegenwärtigen Verhältnissen und Voraussetzungen kein Angler im DAV, der sich damit befasst, eine Fusion will. 
Ich will jetzt nicht alles Auflisten, was alles dagegen spricht. 
Das steht in dieser oder jener Form u.a. im Forum zum Nachlesen
Bei allen Diskussionen, mögen sie sachlich oder eher weniger gewesen sein, ist eines nicht heraus gekommen-
ein eindeutig vernünftiger Grund der momentan für eine Fusion spricht.
Also fordere ich auf entsprechend zu handeln.

Gruß A. ein simpler Angler im DAV


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*

hallo 996,
es ist meiner meinung nach falsch, das alle angler des dav gegen eine fusion sind, sie sind nur gegen eine fusion unter den derzeit "aufgezwungenen bedingungen"! eine einheitliche vertretung der dt. angler an sich ist ja nicht falsch, aber die beabsichtigte "fusion" ist eben eher eine "feindliche übernahme" und das alleine ist das verwerfliche!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ....es ist meiner meinung nach falsch, das alle angler des dav gegen eine fusion sind, sie sind nur gegen eine fusion unter den derzeit "aufgezwungenen bedingungen"!



Nichts anderes hat er geschrieben. 


> Und vorallem hoffe ich, dass Ihr Euch bewusst seid , dass unter den gegenwärtigen Verhältnissen und Voraussetzungen kein Angler im DAV, der sich damit befasst, eine Fusion will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*

Die Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer sieht das eben anders - sorry Jungs..

Diese Mehrheit hat nämlich trotz des unsäglichen Verhaltens von Bundes- wie Landesverbänden im DAV immer wieder die gleichen Funktionäre gewählt und deren bisherigen Kurs immer wieder unterstützt.

Jetzt jammern anfangen ist zu spät - der Zug rollt bereits.

Und da ihr euch als Minderheit innerhalb des Dav nicht rechtzeitig drum gekümmert habt, Mehrheiten zu organisieren, werdet ihr nun eben vom Zug überrollt..

Das ist schlichte gelebte Demokratie - wir berichten darüber seit über 2 Jahren. 

Sowohl Infos wie Zeit waren also vorhanden..

Und dennoch wurde der Kurs des DAV, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF überzutreten, weitrerhin mehrheitlich von den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern im DAV unterstützt.


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*

Hallo Thomas,

ich weiß nicht, welche Infos Du hast, aber ich fühle mich nicht überrollt. Auch in Kontakten mit meinen Kreisfunktionären hatte ich hinterher nie das Gefühl, daß man uns hier im DAV-Bereich überrollt, im Gegenteil. Es kam immer die Aussage, daß der LAVB nur mitmacht, wenn unsere Grundsätze nicht unvertretbar beschnitten werden. Und eins ist ja wohl auch klar, wo geheiratet wird, müssen Zugeständnisse her, "In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten".
Aber deswegen die Verhaltensweise meines LAVB hier ständig als abgrund-negativ zu lesen, daß macht mir, ehrlich gesagt, keine gute Laune. Denn das Angeln hier in der Mark ist so lieberal, daß ich manchmal Angst habe, wie lange das noch gegen den Druck von aussen durchgehalten wird. Aber bis jetzt sind wir preussisch standhaft.
Und dieser Lieberalismus sollte eigentlich die Zielsetzung eines jeden Verbandes in unserem schönen deutschen Land sein.

Petri

Achso, Fehler werden überall gemacht. Es sollte nur nicht das Ziel aus den Augen verloren werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*

Wie gesagt:
Ich kann nur von den öffentlichen Taten und Schriftstücken ausgehen.

Und da gibt auch und gerade der LAVB kein gutes Bild ab.

Dessen Präsident OHNE Information und Rücksprache oder gar einen Beschluss sich der Initiative Pro DAFV unter der Führung Bayerns angeschlossen hat.

Und ohne Beitritt zum VDSF ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte dann sogar aus dem DAV austreten will!!!

Du kannst gerne weiter von liberalerem Angeln träumen, der LAVB sägt genau an diesem Ast..


----------



## flor61 (10. März 2012)

*AW: DAV Präsidium und Tagungsteilnehmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne weiter von liberalerem Angeln träumen,



Das werde ich auch tun, denn meine Enkel-Spatzen-Bande (beide 4 Jahre, weiblich) will in diesem Jahr das Schwimmen erlernen, damit auch sie am Wasser eine Angel mit Papa und Opa halten dürfen, denn ohne Schwimmen geht es nicht an´s Wasser.
Du siehst also, ich habe auch gute Gründe, positiv zu träumen, denn am Ende geht es doch um deren Zukunft. Ich hatte schon genug Spass, um mich geht es hier garnicht mehr.

Petri


----------

